# Well, it is official!



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I just got my Bar results, and I passed! Drinks are on Vanilla!

OOO°)OO


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats man - that is awesome!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats! That's got to be a load off your shoulders. It's going to be a great day when I pass the equivalent exam in my chosen profession, but I'm a few steps behind you in that arena. 

I'm heading in for the GRE next week... I may have time to study for it before it happens. It just depends on how soon we can get a deer this weekend.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Congratulations! The day I learned I passed the CPA exams was such a relief! I'm sure you feel similarly!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Awesome man!! Congrats.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Congrats! Thats a huge milestone.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks! It has been an enormous stressor waiting the past 90 days for the results. But now I can focus on my elk hunt 100% starting in 17 days!!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

johnnycake said:


> Thanks! It has been an enormous stressor waiting the past 90 days for the results. But now I can focus on my elk hunt 100% starting in 17 days!!!! Woohoo!!!


Only way it could be better is if your hunt was tomorrow!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Idratherbehunting said:


> Only way it could be better is if your hunt was tomorrow!


With the warm weather down there, I'm ok that I have +2 weeks still for the bulls to move into the unit!


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

johnnycake said:


> I just got my Bar results, and I passed! Drinks are on Vanilla!
> 
> OOO°)OO


Congrats JC. Now good luck finding a law job.

I used to train green lawyers who had gone into tax accounting instead.

But a truly happy lawyer is one that is researching law not taxes.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Congratulations that is great news, a good year for you, passed the bar and an LE elk hunt.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Karl said:


> Congrats JC. Now good luck finding a law job.
> 
> I used to train green lawyers who had gone into tax accounting instead.
> 
> But a truly happy lawyer is one that is researching law not taxes.


Thanks Karl, but I'm one of the lucky ones that has been employed by my firm since last summer/all through my final year of law school.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Way to go. You da man!!!! 75% discounts for forum members????


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Sweet, congrats!


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

johnnycake said:


> Thanks Karl, but I'm one of the lucky ones that has been employed by my firm since last summer/all through my final year of law school.


This is indeed good.

I did an 8 month project at Oracle Inc in their sales tax dept, and they had several recent law grads who were doing tax instead of law.

Tax is debits and credits.

Law is statutes, contracts, torts and breaches.

You must therefore be a happy lawyer working in law.

The lawyers I knew working in tax at Oracle were definitely not happy -- they hated numbers.

If I need a lawyer can I call you ?!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Hahaha. I almost brought up the lousy market for law grads, but I figured I'd better not kill your moment if you were not yet employed. Glad to hear that everything is working out for you.


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

Congrats!!! Always a great feeling!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Lol, sure thing forum discounts on all the Alaska utility cooperative needs you might have  not as the cooperative members though, just as the actual cooperative!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Good for you. That's a big deal.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I wish I was smart....

Congrats that's a lot of work I'm sure. Good job.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Atta boy Johnnycake!!!


----------

